# 1/16 Street Charger (old build)



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

I built this big scale 73 charger from MPC. The kit is based on Petty 69 charger and has a nascar chassis. it is not possible to build a completely factory car without major modifications.
DSCF6083 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF6084 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF6085 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF6086 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF6087 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF6088 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF6089 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF6091 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

I modified the wheel arches for a more stock look, using the 1/25 AMT as a guide. Rims are resin steelies off ebay.
DSCF4479 by aus_mus, on Flickr
005 by aus_mus, on Flickr
027 by aus_mus, on Flickr
001 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF5696 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF5698 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF6067 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice DIY brush holder!


----------

